# Cockatiel



## Bambi89 (May 29, 2011)

Hi there

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if my cockatiel is a male or female? She acts like a male, and a few people i know said she looks like a male but the shop sold her to me as a hen so im not sure..


----------



## Bambi89 (May 29, 2011)

Another picture..


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Not a good pic to tell the difference really. By the shape of it i would say male.
Does it have any stripy feathers on the underneith its tail


----------



## Bambi89 (May 29, 2011)

tinamary said:


> Not a good pic to tell the difference really. By the shape of it i would say male.
> Does it have any stripy feathers on the underneith its tail


I did try to put another pic of the tail on here but it didnt upload ill try again


----------



## Bambi89 (May 29, 2011)

tinamary said:


> Not a good pic to tell the difference really. By the shape of it i would say male.
> Does it have any stripy feathers on the underneith its tail


It wont let me post another picture for some reason.. there is another pic of the body in my birds album on my page if you can see that?


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I would say it was a male by the photo in the albums.


----------



## Bambi89 (May 29, 2011)

tinamary said:


> I would say it was a male by the photo in the albums.


Thank you :thumbup:

Iv never had a white faced one before so thats why i was unsure


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Bambi89 (May 29, 2011)

tinamary said:


> He is gorgeous


Thanks :thumbup: he's a right show off you walk past the cage and he wolf whistles at you lol


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Difficult to tell from a pic but the crest shape suggests that it is male.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

From the pictures I would say it's a male, he is a lovely looking bird.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like a beautiful boy to me


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

sorry i cant tell you the sex ...but which every ...he/she is totaly lush ....


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would say male as well judging from the apparent lack of bars on the underside tail feathers.


----------

